# Deboning



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Did not want to hijack another thread I was reading where deboning was part of the topic....What is some good methods or recommendation for deboning meat? particulary wild boar...I was gonna store up the boar that has been soaking in the cooler for last few days but think I may try to debone it first to save freezer space and easier to vacuum seal. Thanks


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i use a 12" bone (same as fillet)knife. run the knife into the leg along side of the bone and cut around the bone or bones. you're not going to be able to get all the meat, so don't try to be too exact about it. when you're all the way around, cut thru the meat from the bone out on one side and unroll it from the bone, cutting any places the knife missed as you unroll. when the bone is detached, separate the meat by muscle, some of the muscles will just pull away and some need to be cut. i hope this helps and makes sense, but nothing will teach like OJT, so just get after it. even if you mess up the muscles, it's still meat and will cook and eat.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome...thanks...gonna give it a try


----------

